# Pine Slab for Coffee Table



## thewoodlands (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought I put this up but here it goes again, the length is 48 inches, width is around 22-24 inches with the thickness at 2.75 inches. In picture 5313 & 5314, I think the coffee table top will be the one on the left.

Starting Sunday I'll be looking for some Hemlock for the legs.

zap


----------



## loon (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a nice work in progress zap  will like to see the end for sure 

loon


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 9, 2012)

Good choice zap. 5313 is the one. Keep progress pics coming!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Loon & PapaDave, heading back in the woods tomorrow for the legs then for some shoulder season wood cutting.

zap


----------



## lukem (Jun 10, 2012)

Are you goin to keep the live edge on it?  I think those look cool that way.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 10, 2012)

lookin good as usual, Zap.  The mill I was going to buy, the deal fell through.  Well, more like I got screwed on the deal.  Back to square one.  I am going to have my one buddy (who has a roundblade mill) do up the poplar and white oak logs from last week's job.  I'll post pics when I get the work done.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 10, 2012)

Lukem, my plans are to keep the live edge, I think the wife likes the looks of it that way too.

S.O., sorry about the deal heading south on you, sounds like you'll still get it done.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Jun 10, 2012)

zap said:


> Lukem, my plans are to keep the live edge, I think the wife likes the looks of it that way too.
> 
> S.O., sorry about the deal heading south on you, sounds like you'll still get it done.
> 
> zap


 I'm checking into this one, now.  Nice deal for the money.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-slabbing...798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231d5c2a6e


----------



## Thistle (Jun 10, 2012)

Great stuff Zap,keep up the good work.Will be beautiful when its finished.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see the progress pictures.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 11, 2012)

Had enough time tonight to seal the tops and ends of the four slabs, looks like with the weather it will be Thursday before I can seal the bottoms. The slabs started cracking the day I milled them so any ideas on filling the cracks in the slabs.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Jun 11, 2012)

my buddy who does the chainsaw carving uses something on his carvings I think it is called Helmsman's Spar.  I'll google it later and see if I can find anything out.  He does the carvings on green logs, also does benches and what not.  Puts that stuff on it green, says it's the bomb.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/stains/minwax-helmsman-spar-urethane

zap


----------



## JoeyD (Jun 12, 2012)

Zap, I'm not an expert but I have bought and air dried a lot fresh milled lumber for making furniture. I have never sealed anything but the ends. It is best to seal the ends as soon as possible, that should prevent the cracking. Those cracks develop because the ends dry faster then the top and bottom. When I had a wide piece that had cracked while drying I would just rip it along the crack and glue it back together. You would have a hard time finding the glue line and if you didn't know it was ripped you would never see it. If you do a little research on making furniture you will find most of the time when a piece wider then 8" is used ripping it is a common practice. If you don't believe me take a close look at some finely made furniture. There is a lot of stress on a board when drying and ripping helps relieve that stress. Now I have to admit I don't have much experience with pieces thicker then 1 1/2" but I would think most of what I know would still apply to the thick pieces.



One other thing you might try is to cut the pieces longer then you need them, then just cut them to size once they are dry and you are ready to use them. Sealing just the ends as soon as you cut them is still recommended.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 12, 2012)

Noted JoeyD. Two of the slabs cracked just after milling them, this will be my first coffee table (adirondack style) build. Looks like it will dry outside for a this summer then inside for the winter, next spring I'll see how the slab looks but either way it's getting done.

I will do one for a coffee table on the porch before winter.

zap


----------



## JoeyD (Jun 12, 2012)

When you dry outside you do cover the tops right? Did you ever look into a solar kiln? That would speed things up, You may be able to make a few dollars selling lumber also. Maybe enough for a down payment on that wood mizer that you know you need/ want.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes we top cover the wood when it's outside. I did look at building a solar kiln but it never went any farther. WoodMizer, maybe one of these days.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 15, 2012)

Ordered 3 different size tenon cutters which we should have for the end of next week, come fall I'll take one of the slabs that cracked to make a small coffee table for the porch, trial run.

zap


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 15, 2012)

Man zap, that's gonna' make it nice.
Brother and I made a table for him but had the tenons cut at a local place. Looked real hard at getting a set of those at the time.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 15, 2012)

I've see them on the internet and often thought about getting a set to try out. I'll wait to see how Zappy likes 'em first........did you get matching forstner bits to do the slab holes?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 15, 2012)

Not yet S.O., I'll see in about a week what I'll use.

PapaDave, not sure how nice it will be but I'll put up a pic either way.

zap


----------



## JoeyD (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe try something like this:

http://www.philadelphiafurnitureworkshop.com/Wedgedtenonjoinerybench.htm


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a table for ya' zap.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 17, 2012)

zap, here's the thread if you're interested.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/rustic-cherry-dining-table-39287/


----------

